# El Camino Rumored to Return as Part of GM's Larger RWD Plan



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The death of the Pontiac brand, and subsequently the G8 sports sedan, also marked the end of the rumored Pontiac G8 ST. The ST was said to be a version of the Holden Ute (above), and the spiritual successor to the famed El Camino.

According to several sources familiar with GM's product plans the automaker may still look to introduce the pickup car in the U.S., under the Chevy brand and using the El Camino name. The vehicle's future is, however, conditional and based on a larger RWD plan for GM – with continued rumors indicating a Holden RWD sedan will make it here eventually.

If GM moves ahead with plans to bring the Holden Ute to the U.S., look for it in 2014 as a 2015 model year car, or truck, or… whatever.

More: *El Camino Rumored to Return as Part of GM's Larger RWD Plan* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Here we go again

Either way, I would buy one. 2014 or 2015 Holden might be looking at other platforms by then, I would think. Then it would be like another GTO.


----------



## samhain (Dec 20, 2010)

The green one is sexy.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll belive it when I see it.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I bought a new one in '77 and proudly took it home. My wife refused to ride in it; my brothers and friends laughed at it, and my uncle blew the engine in it. All within a week of driving it off the dealer's lot. I probably won't buy another one.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> I bought a new one in '77 and proudly took it home. My wife refused to ride in it; my brothers and friends laughed at it, and my uncle blew the engine in it. All within a week of driving it off the dealer's lot.


Uhh wow. My wife like the G8 ST that was on display at the LA Autoshow. Surprised the hell out of me, I didn't think she would like it. I would buy one at the right price.


Skip to 4:30


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd throw G8 trim on that for sure. I'm down.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw three of the LS3 equipped Holden Sport Utes sporting superchargers (Maggy-style but not brand, wanna say Paxton or Whipple maybe?) at the Birmingham stop of the Hot Rod Power Tour last year. In a word, BEAUTIFUL. I owned an '81 El Camino, I'd buy another!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Impressive performance by both but I prefer the Bathurst. Don't like it enough to move to Australia but I'd consider buying one if ever sold in the US.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> I saw three of the LS3 equipped Holden Sport Utes sporting superchargers (Maggy-style but not brand, wanna say Paxton or Whipple maybe?) at the Birmingham stop of the Hot Rod Power Tour last year. In a word, BEAUTIFUL. I owned an '81 El Camino, I'd buy another!


Are you taliking about these guys?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, I was parked right beside them. I have a bunch of pictures of their rides, both outside, and under the hood if anybody wants to check them out on my facebook page. Login | Facebook.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw them too, wish they would of really stood out and caught my attention.. Too many really cool cars there. That's the past, on to next years power tour, you going????


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Again, I see it going by the wayside like the GTO. If they're going to use a retro name, people expect to see a retro car. To my untrained eye, the front half looks like a G8/GTO and the back and S10. Have it look like a '69 - '72 Camino and they might have something..... Otherwise, call it something else........


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Therein lies the problem with "going retro". How retro do you go to please everyone? How much do you sacrifice looks for aerodynamics?

I think it's fine the way it is. Retro new cars are kitch.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Better idea. Bring Holden over here as a niche brand and stop rebadging their cars. I like the way they look without Chevy or Pontiac front-ends on them.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Better idea. Bring Holden over here as a niche brand and stop rebadging their cars. I like the way they look without Chevy or Pontiac front-ends on them.


Winner....:agree


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

jetstang said:


> I saw them too, wish they would of really stood out and caught my attention.. Too many really cool cars there. That's the past, on to next years power tour, you going????


Yes I am! I'm picking up the Tour at the Montgomery, AL stop (3 hours north of me) and travelling with them to Nashville and then on to Indianapolis. My sister and brother in law live in Indy so after the show there, I'm just gonna spend the night at their house and then maybe jog up to Chicago the next day to see the rest of my family before turning around and heading back down to coastal AL. I would love to do the whole tour. I haven't been to Cocoa Beach since I was a little kid and I've never been to Detroit. If I had the vacation time, the $$$, and a more understanding wife (lol), I'd make the whole leg.


----------

